# t5 bulb recommendations



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i have a 36" 4 bulb t5 ho fixture, my bulbs should be swapped out soon so i was hoping you guys might have some input for bulb selection and manufacturer. I want to keep a mix of corals but mostly softies and zoas also i would prefer to buy local (mops, org, etc) but im not set on it. 

thanks guys


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30470

I think NAFB has ATI bulbs for $20 a pop right now (holdover from Boxing week sales).


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

ameekplec. said:


> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30470
> 
> I think NAFB has ATI bulbs for $20 a pop right now (holdover from Boxing week sales).


oh really well i might just have to make a T.O run, ive wanted to check their store out for a while now. 
Thanks for the tip


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

just call before and ask. I took all 3 48" and I am not sure that he had many 36 for your combo

you can also order ATI bulbs from goreef. They are on the small sale now. I do not know if it is true, but these ATI can be replaced in more then one year.
http://www.goreef.com/ATI-T5-Fluorescent-Bulbs/

maximum you can get KZ bulbs in SUM, but do not even think to get Coralife bulbs

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

ATM I'm using 

KZ Super Blue
KZ New Gen
KZ Super Blue
KZ Fiji Purple

And I really like the look that gives my tan. I haven't tried the ATI yet but have heard great things- The KZ are also 9 dollars more than the ATI.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

BeerBaron said:


> ATM I'm using
> 
> KZ Super Blue
> KZ New Gen
> ...


Good combo. I had this one last year, but I installed ATIs this year (with one KZ Fiji Purple). and I like ATIs more

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

sig said:


> just call before and ask. I took all 3 48" and I am not sure that he had many 36 for your combo
> 
> you can also order ATI bulbs from goreef. They are on the small sale now. I do not know if it is true, but these ATI can be replaced in more then one year.
> http://www.goreef.com/ATI-T5-Fluorescent-Bulbs/
> ...


Thanks greg, 
i kinda figured the coralife bulbs were crap, so far i havent had much luck finding good 36" bulbs i think ill need to make a T.O run or order them online


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I suggest based on what I have now you go

front
ATI Blue Plus
ATI Aquablue Special or KZ New Gen
KZ Fiji Purple
ATI Blue Plus

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

sig said:


> I suggest based on what I have now you go
> 
> front
> ATI Blue Plus
> ...


thank you, are they better for corals or just my viewing pleasure?

i noticed you guys arent using any whites, not sure if it makes a difference but my fixture comes on in stages

heres a link to the fixture im using if it helps at all

http://www.aquaticlife.com/products/286


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ATI Aquablue Special or KZ New Gen are white with 10K or more, but even with these blue you can grow corals. Some people prefer more blues to get more green shine from the corals, some like more whites

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm using a kz 14k new gen in mine and I love it. I hate my coralife actinic....waiting on cash to replace it


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

sig said:


> ATI Aquablue Special or KZ New Gen are white with 10K or more, but even with these blue you can grow corals. Some people prefer more blues to get more green shine from the corals, some like more whites


oh ok cool im more concerned about keeping my fish and corals happy than my own viewing pleasure as i only spend so much time watching the tank.



altcharacter said:


> I'm using a kz 14k new gen in mine and I love it. I hate my coralife actinic....waiting on cash to replace it


yea im glad i didnt take the easy way out and grab the coralifes from als


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I like a blue tank. Running 3 kZ super blues and geiseman pure actinic


----------

